# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  النبر والتنغيم- مقتطف من بحثي عن الوقوف على آخر الكلمة -

## عبد الحكيم مير

*المبحث الثاني* *النبر والتنغيم* إن من أجل خصائص هذه اللغة أن أصواتها دلالية . فالدلالة الصوتية وظيفتها الإفهام ( من خلال نظام صوتي يقوم على ثلاثة أمور هامة : الحرف والنبر والتنغيم )[1] *1.النبر* هو نطق الصوت أو المقطع الصوتي بوضوح نسبي أكثر من وضوح الأصوات التي حوله إذا ما قورن بها[2] . و موضع النبر الغالب يكون في المقطع الذي قبل الأخير ، وهو لا يكون على المقطع الأخير إلا في حالة الوقف[3] .  وللنبر أهميته الوظيفية التي تخدم الجانب الصرفي والدلالي ، فعندما بقف على حرف مشدد أو مقلقل أو مغن ، فقد يساعدنا إما إلى تفسير ظاهرة صرفية أو التفريق بين معنيين[4] . وقد انتقد عبد الفتاح المصري ما ذهب إليه بعض الباحثين – أجانب وعرب- من أن العرب لم يعرفوا النبر ، فكتاب الخصائص لابن جني و الكتاب لسيبويه يكذبان هذه المزاعم ، فقد استعملت فيهما ألفاظ كالتطويح والتصريح والتفخيم والتعظيم و التمطيط ... وهي ألفاظ وظفت للدلالة على ظاهرة النبر ، كمدحنا للإنسان والثناء عليه بالزيادة في قوة لفظ "الله" وتمطيط اللام نحو: كان والله رجلا. ولننظر إلى تفخيم "إنسان" وتمكين الصوت فيه في قولنا: سألناه فوجدناه إنسانا. تجد النبر فيه يغنيك عن وصفه بالجود والكرم والسماحة[5] . وقد ذكر السيوطي في الإتقان المد المعنوي ، وهو يقصد به المبالغة ، وهو مد التعظيم في نحو:لا إله إلا أنت... فهو مد يقصد به المبالغة في نفي الألوهية عن غير الله تعالى. وهو مذهب معروف عند الذعرب استعملته عند الدعاء والإستغاثة[6] .. ثم لنتأمل أثر الشدة في إدراك عمق كلمة "إثاقلتم" من قوله تعالى :﴿ إثاقلتم إلى الارض أرضيتم بالحياة الدنيا من الآخرة ﴾(سورة) .. ثم لننظر كيف أن تمكين الشدة مع القلقلة في "وتبّ"[7] من سورة المسد تزيدان الكلمة تمكينا للويل والعذاب . وقد استنتج الدكتور نحلة إلى ما ذهب إليه ابن جني فقرر أن تكرار الصوت يؤدي إلى تكرار المعنى وتصويره وتقويته والمبالغة فيه[8] . ولو تلونا سورة الفاتحة لوجدناها ملئت مدودا مكسورة عارضة ومنتهية بحرف مغن ، وهذا الإنخفاض التام هو تعبير عن رقة الصوت المرتبط بقلب الإنسان[9] . *2.التنغيم* هو مصطلح يدل على ارتفاع الصوت وانخفاضه في الكلام ويسمى أيضاموسيقى الكلام[10] . وهو نتيجة لدرجة توتر الوترين الصوتيين مما يؤدي إلى اختلاف الوقع السمعي[11] . فقد تكون الجملة استفهامية أو تقريرية ،وقد يستغل التنغيم في الزجر أو الرفض أو الاستغراب أو الموافقة كقولنا: حدّثني رجل ،أيّ رجل . فالعبارةإذا لا تفي بيالغرض إلا إذا صحبتها صورة تنغيمية[12] .. ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى:﴿ ذلك جزاؤهم بأنهم كفروا بآياتنا وقالوا أ.ذا كنا عظاما ورفاتا إنا لمبعوثون خلقا جديدا﴾ (الإسراء) , فلنظر كيف أن التنغيم قد يجعلنا إما نؤكد البعث أو ننكره. وقد يؤدي نوع النغمة معنى خاصا كقوله تعالى﴿الذين اتخذوا دينهم لهوا ولعبا وغرتهم الحياة الدنيا فاليوم ننساهم كما نسوا لقاء يومهم هذا وما كانوا بآياتنا يجحدون﴾(الأعراف50 ). ثم لو تأملنا قوله تعالى :﴿ إن الملوك إذا دخلوا قرية افسدوها وجعلوا أعزة أهلها أذلة وكذلك يفعلون﴾ (النمل)  ، نجد ىخر الآية يتطلب انقطاعا خاصا وإلا ما توصلنا إلى أنه من قول الله تعالى. ومثله قول يوسف عليه السلام بعد الوقف في قوله تعالى﴿ وإنه لمن الصادقين. ذلك ليعلم أني لم أخنه بالغيب﴾(يوسف ).. ومثل ذلك قول الملائكة في قوله تعالى: ﴿يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا . هذا ما وعدالرحمن ﴾[13] (سورة ). ولقد علل كمال بشر سبب إهمال العربي لظاهرة التنغيم فقال:( فلربما يرجع الإهمال في هذه الفترة الوسطى من الزمن إلى نوع من الكسل الذهني الذي يصيب الناس من وقت إلى آخر . أو ربما يرجع إلى الإحجام عن الخوض في دقائق الدراسات الصوتية وتفاصيلها بصورة تعادل أو تكاد تعادل نمط البحث في الصرف والنحو مثلا ، ربما يرجع ذلك إلى الاعتقاد بأنه من السهل تعلم اللغة والسيطرة عليها بل إتقانها دون معرفة أصواتها معرفة جيدة)[14]  خلاصة القول اهتمّ القدماء بالوقف على المعنى وأغطوه ما يستحق من العناية ، فجعلوه أول ما ينبغي على المتعلم أخذه لأن العبرة بالمعنى لا بحسن القراءة. فحينما يتقن المرء الوقف بمراعاته لمعنى الكلام يكون قد تربى عقله على الإدراك والذوق ، كما أنه يبصير ذا ملكة تكسبه القدرة على الوصول إلى دراسات جديدة . ( ولعل الباحثين في اللغة والمنشغلين بالأدب وفنونه وأساليبه يتوسعون ويتعمقون –كل في اختصاصه- في دراسة النظم القرآني ليقدموا للأجيال القادمة ما يمكنهم من تذوق لغة القرآن وفنه ، وما يجعل صلتهم بالعربية أعمق وشعورهم بجمالها أدق وأرهف ، وليؤدوا لكتاب الإنسانية الخالد بعض حقه )[15]  إن علم الوقف – بأحكامه المرتبطة بالمعنى والصوت والتناسق بينهما- لو اعتني به ، فصار مادة أساسية لحلت مشكلة العجز – الإدراكي والتعبيري- الذي يعاني منه المبتدئون في شتى الفنون . هذا العلم القليل في عصرنا جعل مدارسنا وزوايانا ومساجدنا لا تخرّج إلا قرّاء بسطاء تمرنوا على القراءة فأحكموا لكن عقولهم بقيت عاجزة عن إدراك كثير من القواعد ، ومرد ذلك إلى عدم الاهتمام بمعاني الكلام أساسا وهذا من خلال علمي الوقف والابتداء. 
 - الصوتيات عند ابن جني ص263[1]  - المرجع السابق ص266[2]  - الأصوات اللغوية إبراهيم أنيس ص127 / اللغة العربية معناها ومبناها تمام حسان ص172[3]  - علم اللغة العام – الأصوات- كمال بشر ص162[4]  - الصوتيات عند ابن جني ص267[5]  - الإتقان في علوم القرآن  السيوطي ص98[6]  - التبّ : الهلاك و الخسران[7]  - دراسات قرآنية ص153[8]  - عنوان الدليل لابن البناء ص32[9]  - علم اللغة العام-الأصوات- ص163[10]  - الصوتيات عند ابن جني ص149[11]  - الصوتيات عند ابن جني ص268 / اللغة العربية معناها ومبناها ص266[12]  - دراسات قرآنية ص54[13]  - علم اللغة العام- الأصوات- ص164 [14]  - دراسات أدبية لنصوص من القرآن ص157[15]

----------

